# Hello from Peterborough Ontario



## Chip Maker (Oct 16, 2020)

Newbie to the forum. I recently stumbled across this site and decided to join up as I may be able to contribute and/or network with fellow hobbyists. I'm a retired tool and die maker with over forty years of varied metal industry experience. Two thirds of my career was spent in new tooling, building stamping dies. I apprenticed in a small production machine shop before moving to a precision aerospace machine shop. We contributed to both Canada Arms. I was in the trade early enough that cnc was just starting out. Lots of hands on work experience and form grinding before 3d machining or wirecutting was commonplace.

I currently have a Bridgeport knee mill as well as a Southbend 9 and just recently picked up a barn find Taiwan 10-24 lathe, which I'll make a post about with pictures in the near future as it is quite an interesting story and should be on American Pickers. I'm presently restoring a sixties muscle car that I've owned since I was a kid and the majority of my metal projects of late have been jigs and fixtures related to the car. It's funny how what I took for granted while working (free metal, cutters, inserts and fasteners) is now pricey and not as readily available logistically.

Cheers


----------



## gerritv (Oct 16, 2020)

Welcome


----------



## David_R8 (Oct 16, 2020)

Welcome to the forum. We love pics!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## francist (Oct 16, 2020)

Hey Chip Maker, that’s pretty cool. I remember when I saw the first arm up there with the big “Canada” on the side. Boy, what a proud moment that was.

Welcome.

-frank


----------



## CalgaryPT (Oct 16, 2020)

Welcome from Calgary. Your experience will be a great asset to the forum. 

P.S. We love pics


----------



## YotaBota (Oct 16, 2020)

Another islander (west coast) welcome. You had my attention at muscle car! My toy for many years was a 1965 Corvair with a mid mounted 327/325hp, that really surprised alot of the muscle cars.


----------



## PeterT (Oct 16, 2020)

Awesome, look forward to your pics & experience.


----------



## Hruul (Oct 16, 2020)

Welcome, looking forward to the pictures and information that you can provide.


----------



## gerritv (Oct 16, 2020)

I used to suprise muscle cars with my 1969 Alfa 1750GTV in the early 70's. High lift cams on an already well tuned performance engine. And I didn't have to slow for the corners  (The car is still alive and well in the Bolton area somewhere)


----------



## Tom O (Oct 16, 2020)

58 Chevy 4 door for me. 327 offenhauser manifold with a holly 650 spreadbore, dual point dist,  crane cam,  racing clutch powering a 3 speed Muncie.


----------

